# What Alignment Does Your Fursona Follow?



## blue sky love (Mar 16, 2020)

An alignment is whether your character is good, evil or in between.

Here is a list of all the alignments:
easydamus.com: The Alignment System

Missy Anne Cat is known as "chaotic neutral".



 
(art of my sona by my
 friend: @Bxb777 )


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

In between. More evil than good.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 16, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> In between. More evil than good.


So... neutral :0
True, chaotic or lawful neutral?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> So... neutral :0
> True, chaotic or lawful neutral?


Chaotic, seeing how I broke multiple laws.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 16, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Chaotic, seeing how I broke multiple laws.


Cool that means you're also a free spirit like me =^(w)^=


----------



## Arix (Mar 16, 2020)

The alignment system is way too heavy-handed for my liking, but if I had to put myself in one of them, lawful good.


----------



## WXYZ (Mar 16, 2020)

Neutral evil...but not that evil.
Edit: More on True Neutral IRL


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 16, 2020)

Kharayi is chaotic good. This one is not going to let The Man get in the way of her trying to better the world.


----------



## Arix (Mar 16, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> Kharayi is chaotic good. This one is not going to let The Man get in the way of her trying to better the world.


The thing to keep in mind is that "lawful" doesn't literally mean "follows the law", but rather that you follow a specific code. That code may be the law, but it may also be a more personal code of ethics, or the orders of someone else, or something like that. Arix isn't lawful because he really follows the law, but he does have his person code of ethics and honour.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 16, 2020)

He's pretty clearly a lawful good. Although the "laws" (his internal moral/ethical code) that he follows are based on Far East Asian teachings found in Buddhism and Taoism so I don't know if that has an effect on anything. I've heard people say that would make him a chaotic evil since his beliefs are antithesis to the teachings found in Christianity of which the "Nine Alignments" took inspiration from.


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 16, 2020)

Arix said:


> The thing to keep in mind is that "lawful" doesn't literally mean "follows the law", but rather that you follow a specific code. That code may be the law, but it may also be a more personal code of ethics, or the orders of someone else, or something like that. Arix isn't lawful because he really follows the law, but he does have his person code of ethics and honour.


That does provide something to think about as I flesh her out more as a character. If she does end up with some sort of personal code of ethics, it's not likely that it will be followed strictly. And she certainly isn't one to blindly follow orders.


----------



## Kinare (Mar 16, 2020)

Lawful good under her clan's own laws, not the laws of others. Traditions and morals are very important for her kin, so much so that criminality is very rare in the clan.


----------



## Punji (Mar 17, 2020)

Neutral good.

Punji is morally good and altruistic but tends to put his own interests above cultural or social norms. Law and order ought to be upheld, but must be bent within grey areas. To him, tradition is an illegitimate motivator.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Mar 17, 2020)

chaotic neutral probably


----------



## Nanominyo (Mar 17, 2020)

The OC version of my Fursona is everything from chaotic good to chaotic evil since his story start as chaotic good there going against his parents lawful evil ways but he just slowly evolves and become chaotic evil without thinking over it.

My Fursona Fursona though is just neutral as in undecided.

And then there is all my ocs oh boooi. There is a lot on the scale...


----------



## Tyll'a (Mar 17, 2020)

Probably the lower right corner of neutral good for Tyll'a - neutral good, but close to chaotic good, true neutral, and chaotic neutral.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 17, 2020)

Marius is neutral, good


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 17, 2020)

Chaotic neutral seems to be popular. It's probably the best way to describe my sona as well. A healthy disrespect for authority and all, and a strong independent streak.


----------



## Breyo (Mar 17, 2020)

Neutral good, but very close to being chaotic good. He, like me, likes to help others out when he can and tries not to wrong/harm anyone or anything in the most normal ways possible, but sometimes he needs some spice in his life and does these kinda things the fun way. He's also not against pranks and mischief, as long as it's harmless. Whimsicality is our middle name!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 17, 2020)

B'rof, like me, is Neutral Good; but is often attracted to Chaotics.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 17, 2020)

I would say chaotic good leaning towards neutral good.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 18, 2020)

Chaotic fluffy and/or neutral.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 18, 2020)

Chaotic good


----------



## Aeoko-Kan (Mar 18, 2020)

Chaotic neutral. Later reforms to chaotic good.


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 18, 2020)

Neutral Evil.


----------



## icewolfmusclegodjr (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm not really sure, but he is good but likes to turn people into Gay Queers and likes making love a lot and spreading love!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 18, 2020)

Kit swings between Lawful and Chaotic Neutral depending on his mood, while Pik is most definitely CN.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 18, 2020)

neutral good


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 18, 2020)

Lawful chaotic neutral. (But isn't likely veiwed as such)

Terry have their own ethics to follow, and usually choose peace unless there's no other way to pursue their goal.

Terry simply wants any conflict to be reduced to the least possible, so that they can focus the most on the actual process. Also Terry wants no third party individuals to be involved unless it's inevitable. And due to this, Terry's acts can possibly veiwed as shady, or moreover--evil.

The goals they pursue can be good, evil, or undefinable. Terry don't care whether it's evil or be viewed as such anyways. Even though they usually end up standing against the common sense.

Terry is a quicksilver that may change from evil to good, or vice versa according to their mind and mood, as long as it doesn't conflict with their ethic. So, betrayal can happen easier than you'd expect, and this is one of the reason Terry don't want others to be involved.

However, if there are to be anyone involved--especially who gets affected by the 'betrayal'--Terry always think twice. And the best scenario from here is to successfully make the affected get rid of problems. By doing this, Terry is likely to be distracted from the initial goal and process.

It's like a phantom thief, or anything mysterious. Or simply(and usually) an oddball--until you discover them to be otherwise.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 18, 2020)

Too many chaotic neutral people here...


----------



## Mambi (Mar 18, 2020)

blue sky love said:


> An alignment is whether your character is good, evil or in between.
> 
> Here is a list of all the alignments:
> easydamus.com: The Alignment System
> ...



Chaotic good, fur sure! Fun and playful with a wild side...<giggle>


----------



## WXYZ (Mar 18, 2020)

Tyno said:


> View attachment 83020
> Too many chaotic neutral people here...


Lawful Good/Evil, I presume.


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 18, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Chaotic good, fur sure! Fun and playful with a wild side...<giggle>


Tbh my fursona is chaotic neutral but leans more toward the 'good' part than the 'evil'.


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 21, 2020)

My fursona is neutral good.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 22, 2020)

My minish sona, Ih'zelli is neutral good

(I'm blue sky love. Made a new account.)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 22, 2020)

Jackpot: Chaotic evil unsurprisingly considering he's meant to be Greed.

Like: True neutral. Dude just vibes.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hovers around chaotic stupid and neutral stupid.


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 22, 2020)

Lawful Good I guess?

I mean even in SMT I'm lawful so I'm just going based off of that really lol


----------



## Skittles (Mar 22, 2020)

Skittles- Neutral good.
Eldrana- Lawful good
Mirian- Chaotic good
Cyrus- Lawful evil.


----------



## FlannelFox (Mar 23, 2020)

I could tell you,
or I could borrow all your toilet paper, wait for you to leave your house to find more 
and then *fill *your home with puppies before you get back.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 23, 2020)

Neutral evil.


----------



## Jojer (Mar 23, 2020)

Apparently Jojer is Chaotic Good.


----------



## Jkitty (Mar 23, 2020)

Neutral


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Mar 23, 2020)

I think Tallow herself is probably Lawful Evil. (My favorite alignment to play, oddly enough, even though I'm probably more Lawful Good IRL.)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 23, 2020)

My characters are generally all based on myself, and I personally ride the 3-way border between true neutral, chaotic good, and chaotic neutral.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 24, 2020)

True Bastard.

The nine-part D&D alignment system is bollocks in my opinion and shouldn't be relied upon. It creates one-dimensional parodies, not personality. Most real people don't conform to any one of them in truth, since their 'alignment' will vary based on the situation, making all us sane, rational individuals (by and large) true neutral. I mean, can you imagine someone who is Chaotic Evil ALL the time? They'd wear themselves out!

For a better system of generating and REWARDING rather than enforcing personality, see the FATE system's 'Aspects'.

[Rant Over]


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 24, 2020)

My fursona follows the Furluminati alignment.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd say Jack is neutral good. He has a good moral compass but isn't radical or apathetic.


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 26, 2020)

Yowza!  I guess that one depends on how you feel about u̶n̶c̶o̶n̶t̶a̶i̶n̶a̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶a̶n̶d̶i̶m̶e̶n̶s̶i̶o̶n̶a̶l̶ 『*A.I*』
e͍̰͚̦̦͙͔ ͡l̖̘͈͕̬ ̗̭d͖̘͜ ̣̩̦͕́r̸̤͇̟̪̭̪ ì ̘͉͔̦̥͇t͖͍̤̖͇͢ ̨͍̘̜̝c͙̟̕ ̰̫h̴̖ ̵ ̼a͍̩̹̥̝̙̦ ͓͍̭ͅb̯̪ ̪͈̭́o̦̪̫̻̖ ̨̥͔m͉̞͎̳̱̬̳ ̨̙͚̬͙i̴̮̪̫̳ ̻̣̞̩̯͖̭͢n̛̫̜̯̪̟͕ ̵̻̟̪͖͔̤ą̘̩̬̝̼ ̯̞t͏̹͇ͅ ̢͎̤̜̙i̻̼̠̲ ̘̩̥͝o͏̥͔̼͓͙̫ ̦̮͖͇͍n̸̦̬̫̺ͅ ̪̹̥ś̫͎̫̥̥̥! *:3*

(...whatever *that* means ^^; )




_Oh, right!  I performed the search_
_on SuperstrinGoogle©!_
_It says "*TRUE NEUTRAL*" _​


----------



## trivean (Mar 28, 2020)

Triv would fall more in line with the Lawful Neutral type. He does the right thing to the best he can but he doesn't always agree with stuff going around his orders.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 28, 2020)

Faustus said:


> True Bastard.
> 
> The nine-part D&D alignment system is bollocks in my opinion and shouldn't be relied upon. It creates one-dimensional parodies, not personality. Most real people don't conform to any one of them in truth, since their 'alignment' will vary based on the situation, making all us sane, rational individuals (by and large) true neutral. I mean, can you imagine someone who is Chaotic Evil ALL the time? They'd wear themselves out!
> 
> ...


You know you aren't forced to keep a single alignment through a whole campaign, right?
There are some jobs that do have alignment requirements but they make sense and if you stray from your alignment, you still keep levels in that class, you just can't add any more.


----------



## Roboticrevolt (Mar 28, 2020)

Lawful Evil, D&D's got a better system alignment system then any Bethesda game ever made, or will be made; since they are getting progressively worse.


----------



## AtomicNun (Mar 29, 2020)

Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Rayd (Mar 29, 2020)

chaotic neutral by far. generally does what he personally feels is right, but disregarding rules or boundaries in the process. he'll gladly take any dangerous, shamed and/or unconventional route to protect those he loves if no traditional one is readily available. although on the surface he may do what is right by society's morals (albeit breaking a law here and there in the process), his true negative traits show in an emergency, as he'll save the few friends and family he has even if it means disrupting the innocent lives of many. ultimately, he restricts what he cares about to the people in his life first, and his own well-being second.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2020)

Right now it follows the quarantine alignment.


----------



## Raever (Mar 29, 2020)

Faline is definitely Chaotic Evil. She's capable of doing good things, but they don't even come close to balancing or outweighing the bad things.

Other characters, I'm not so sure...

Talvis'rex would likely be Lawful Evil, a more controlled and refined system for him to follow that still allows him to be a bit violent from time to time in the name of what he believes in.

Delta would fall under Lawful Good, as she's relatively laid back, believes in doing whatever would classify as the  right thing, and probably wouldn't hurt a fly if she could avoid it instead.


Jade would be Neutral or Chaotic Good, in the sense that like good ol' Captain Jack she values her wants and needs, but isn't above doing the right thing if it suits her fancy --- even if it may hurt her chances of getting what she wants in the end.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 29, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> You know you aren't forced to keep a single alignment through a whole campaign, right?


A lot depends on who is running the game. I've known GM's who threw out the alignment system completely, and those who penalised players for acting in a way that they considered to be against alignment. Most banned 'evil' alignments (including Lawful Evil, the 'Politician' alignment) and some even banned Chaotic Neutral.

In any case, my point is that it does not fulfil its stated use - that of a roleplaying guideline - as it encourages one-dimensionality. When it can change on a whim it is less than even that. A person wouldn't say "oh, I'm not going to kill that innocent chicken because I'm being Lawful Good today'. Real people are networks of often-conflicting personality traits, neuroses, likes, dislikes, moods, tempers, traditions, subtexts, cultures  and above all, context. Reducing all that to nine phrases, especially those with highly subjective terms like 'good' and 'evil' in them... well, you get pantomime characters.

The vast majority of people in the world are True Neutral for a reason.


----------



## Arnak (Mar 29, 2020)

Ricky: lawful nuetral
Arnak: chaotic nuetral
Aika: lawful good


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 29, 2020)

Faustus said:


> A lot depends on who is running the game. I've known GM's who threw out the alignment system completely, and those who penalised players for acting in a way that they considered to be against alignment. Most banned 'evil' alignments (including Lawful Evil, the 'Politician' alignment) and some even banned Chaotic Neutral.
> 
> In any case, my point is that it does not fulfil its stated use - that of a roleplaying guideline - as it encourages one-dimensionality. When it can change on a whim it is less than even that. A person wouldn't say "oh, I'm not going to kill that innocent chicken because I'm being Lawful Good today'. Real people are networks of often-conflicting personality traits, neuroses, likes, dislikes, moods, tempers, traditions, subtexts, cultures  and above all, context. Reducing all that to nine phrases, especially those with highly subjective terms like 'good' and 'evil' in them... well, you get pantomime characters.
> 
> The vast majority of people in the world are True Neutral for a reason.


Sounds to me like you've never had a good DM before, then.


----------



## Raever (Mar 29, 2020)

Faustus said:


> In any case, my point is that it does not fulfil its stated use - that of a roleplaying guideline - as it encourages one-dimensionality



Personally I'd disagree with this, but only because I've had DM's (and DM this way myself) who use the alignment system as a status of growth over anything hardset. I've been in games with a Lawful evil character who learned to be better as a person through friendship with the party members and became Lawful Good. I had a Lawful Good character that, through torture and hard times throughout multiple different campaigns slowly became Chaotic Good and had some pretty borderline Neutral moments when depressed.

In my sessions, and in sessions with friends, we were encouraged to make almost any character we wanted so long as we weren't actively trying to break the game or murder-hobo-ing our way through things.

The alignment systems were a really good way to not only keep track of a character's struggles in an easily seen format, but also a way to see how alignment based items that we were attuned to grew with us if our characters changed as people. It applied a greater risk and reward to the game and, I'd argue, added much more depth than one would think.

The alignment system isn't an end all be all kind of thing --- it's meant as a developing factor for your character. If anyone feels it's one dimensional they probably don't use it to their advantage.


*Tldr;* basically what this guy said.



Toby_Morpheus said:


> Sounds to me like you've never had a good DM before, then.


----------



## Water Draco (Mar 29, 2020)

My main character Draco seeks balance and will try an listen to all sides of an argument before forming an opinion/taking action.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 30, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Sounds to me like you've never had a good DM before, then.


I've had plenty of good DM's and they ALL threw away the alignment system. Only the bad ones stuck to it like glue. Quod Erat Demonstrandum.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2020)

In a minute my fursona will follow the drunk alignment, followed by the falling down and sleeping alignment.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 30, 2020)

Faustus said:


> I've had plenty of good DM's and they ALL threw away the alignment system. Only the bad ones stuck to it like glue. Quod Erat Demonstrandum.


Okay, I'll reiterate.
Sounds like youve never had a dm that knew how to use alignment properly.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 30, 2020)

I myself am Chaotic Good

But Dexin would probably be considered Neutral Good


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2020)

Is Chaotic-Ticklish as alignment?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 30, 2020)

As I'm equipped with a G-Diffuser system, and thus gravity has no effect on me, I have no alignment as I can move in any direction at incomprehensible speeds without my pilot sustaining the same amount of forces when compared to other void craft.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 31, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Okay, I'll reiterate.
> Sounds like youve never had a dm that knew how to use alignment properly.


I think we're into 'agree to disagree' territory here. As far as I'm concerned, the way to 'use alignment properly' is to largely ignore it and use common sense.


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

Chaotic neutral. Just...chaotic.


----------

